# world's oldest skyscraper city!



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

world's oldest/first skyscraper city - Shibam, Yemen
Shiban, Yemen (called 'the Manhattan of the Desert”, and “town with the world’s first skyscrapers)
is thought to have been in existence since the second century AD, 
and the skyscrapers themselves (more than 500 buildings over 30 meters) date back to 8th century AD.










UNESCO World Heritage, Shibam 
http://whc.unesco.org/pg.cfm?cid=31&id_site=192

Have any forumers been there?


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

wow. In your face New York and Chicago!!


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yemen's cities are so unique.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I heard about this a long time ago! I find it really fascinating!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

That is really, really cool.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

wow! no wonder the green aliens of mars are envious of human beings :lol:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Chicago and NYC came to mind!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

of course Chicago because it's the birthplace of the skyscraper!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I never heard of Shibam, Yemen before...

Its interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

wwwoooaaaa amazing


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

The Sao Paulo of the past.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

looks like a stack of white and brown cardboards glued together and punctured with squares.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Very cool, especially when you think of the technology back then.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

my kind of city , extremly sexy


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

China has commie blocks, this city has camel blocks :jk: 

ok that was a stupid joke but i love seeing pics of this city.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

HOW COULD YOU ,  this city is thousands of years old


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

So lakegz , You growing your hair out again ? keeping it short , how is japan  and are japanese kids smart ?


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

wow


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

That last pic.......awesome! 

more..


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

The city looks like a ghost town. What are all those buildings being used for?


----------



## squeemu (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, I agree that city looks awesome. I wish we had some inside views of those buildings.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That is AMAZING!! I had no idea about Shiban having those buildings, and would
love to learn more!!! 
Thanks


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Stunning. Awesome.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

Dubai_Boy said:


> So lakegz , You growing your hair out again ? keeping it short , how is japan  and are japanese kids smart ?


hey, im through with the long hair stuff for a while at least. japanese kids are smart but not any more smart or savvy then any other country's kids ive seen. there arent any poor kids though, which is good.


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, that city looks amazing! I wonder if the reason they built them so close is because it keeps the sun off most of the buildings.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

cairo,egypt


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Shibam the dessert city i amazing what is the newest scraper?


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

ive pics of that place before, i still cant believe my eyes. It seems like something out of Star Wars.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Dallas Star, thanks for bumping this old thread. Not many old threads deserve to come back to life, but this one does!!!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Shimbam..."the Manhattan of the desert"...

Can anyone else believe that it only has a population of 7,000 people?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

depends on the discribe of "skyscraper"
morden skyscraper was born in united stats.
in ancient chinese, they built some 14 storey buildings six hundred years ago.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^Uhmmmm, yeah. We know that these are not 89 storey steel and glass
buildings. But they would seem pretty tall if you had to walk up and down those stairs every day. I wonder what was behind the necessity to go tall? Why did they develop this way?


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

i knew about shibam before 
its amazing

imagine if ben laden is hidden in shibam well never find him


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Fantastic. looks brilliant!


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

looks pretty old, i always tought that the empire state was the oldest of the world


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Yemen in general has thoroughly fascinating architecture. Stunning.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

wow. most impressive


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Unreal...I saw pics of Yemeni cities on another thread and they all looked like little dioramas.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

wiki said:


> looks pretty old, i always tought that the empire state was the oldest of the world



yeah the empire state building is the oldest. One day the people of new york got tired of building 4 and 5 story buildings and said 

"**** it, lets go build a 102 story building"


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

jejeje, lol


----------

